# Kiplinger calls Film and Photography 3rd worst choice for your career!



## sekhar (Jan 9, 2013)

Sobering read, especially for those of you looking to major in film and photography: Kiplinger's Worst College Majors for Your Career.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 9, 2013)

I LOVE how their article is illustrated with a 25 years out-of-date stock photo of a woman with an old Nikon and an old manual focus 300mm Nikkor lens!!! No wonder photographers are payed so little!


----------



## Mr_Mac (Jan 9, 2013)

What worries me is that religious studies fell in at number four!  I'm pretty sure I didn't waste my money!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 24, 2013)

spam reported


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh Come ON! *60,000,000,000 MWAC PRO's can't be wrong! *No way!  lol!


----------



## Tee (Jan 24, 2013)

Does Kiplinger publish these findings weekly or something?  Seems like this type of post occurs all the time.


----------

